
Sensor protein TMC1 is responsible for hearing and balance - 5rest
https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2018/08/hearing-protein/
======
purpleidea
Some more information of the protein can be found here:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4945579/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4945579/)

Unfortunately, I'd love to see a 3d structure or even some x-ray
crystallography, but perhaps we'll have to wait for that.

~~~
jerven
Yeah, there is not even a good model. The UniProt entry could use an update
(Human,
[https://www.uniprot.org/uniprot/Q8TDI8](https://www.uniprot.org/uniprot/Q8TDI8)),
I will pass it on to my colleagues.

